
Google Wave - a developer's eye view - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/03/google_wave_and_developers/
======
enomar
So Javascript is a Playskool language? C'mon, it's the lingua franca of the
web...time to learn for real buddy. You might learn something.

~~~
bitdiddle
So isn't Scheme, that's what makes them powerful.

------
jackchristopher
To me Google Wave is "the mother of all demos" part 2.

~~~
ardit33
naw, not quite. Remember, when the "mother of all demos" was done, none of
those things existed: mouse, word processor (that advanced), copy and paste
and almost everything else. So foreign (for the time), and so visionary.

Google Waves seem more of a mashup of current technologies
(im/email/wiki/picture sharing) in a real time mode.

~~~
jackchristopher
I meant it's a continuation (and extension) of Engelbart's vision. And I agree
that almost nothing (in computing history) beat that demo.

But I know Xerox PARC and Bell Labs had great demos that weren't recorded. And
I'm sure when things like molecular assemblers, AGI or even the semantic web
come out they'll be great demos.

I see Waves as something with huge, even if the Google client failed. I like
the ideal it's going after; the further decentralization and integration of
the web.

